
Show HN: Native Prime Video Player for macOS and only see free-to-watch videos - thfc06
https://www.dbklabs.com/clicker-for-prime-video
======
thfc06
Hi friends

Drew here, founder of DBK Labs, with an exciting announcement - we are
launching a Prime Video app for Mac!

It has a ton of features that I think really elevate watching Prime Video on
the Mac, including:

    
    
         -  Launch Prime Video right from your Dock
    
         - Control Prime Video from the Touch Bar
    
         - ️️ Picture-in-Picture support
    
         - ️️ Quick Resume from the Menu Bar
    
         -  Show Only Free-to-Watch Prime Videos
    
         -  Hide the Standard Amazon Nav Bar
    
         -  Prevent Trailers from Auto-playing
    
         -  Auto-resume the last played video
    
         - ️️ Truly full screen browsing
    
         - ️️ Auto-skip Ads and Video Intros
    

My favorite feature by far is the ability to remove shows you have to pay for
from the browse experience. Knowing that any show I see is one I can stream
for free instantly is so nice

To celebrate the launch of the new app, we are running a launch promo. Get the
app for just $2.99 for a limited time by using the code launch20.

Enjoy!

Drew Koch, Founder, DBK Labs LLC

